# Knock with clutch engaged...



## m_boro_19 (Feb 8, 2005)

Ever since i had my driver side axle replaced, i developed a knock under acceleration. Here recently (about 15k mi later), the knock has become horrible and is noticable when you have your foot off of the clutch, or when you accelerate. Also, sometimes at start up, the clutch pedal will be very stiff, and after the car starts, you can feel a harsh vibration in the clutch pedal and you cant engage any of the gears. I have a suspicion that i have a bad pressure plate. But i have thought it could be from not having tranny fluid. It is a sealed transmission, but i have noticed that around the drive axles there is fluid. And also, there is fluid underneath the trans itself. Very clear, not like oil. The knock could be from a combination of the two. Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the only clear fluids in your vehicle are water and brake/clutch fluid. is there fluid coming from where the engine and tranny mate together?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Have you changed the trans gear oil in a while? I would check the levels of that and have the clutch inspected it sounds a little like it is starting to go.

Troy


----------



## m_boro_19 (Feb 8, 2005)

I had one of the nissan techs at work check it out yesterday. He seems to think the bearings in the trans are going. i dont really know if he meant throw out bearing or some other bearing. he mentioned that he could replace the throw out bearing but it would still make that noise, so i assumed it was a colaboration of more than one set of bearings. anybody know? also... i went ahead and priced a trans. the current one was rebuilt once by incompetent fools. and i just dont trust it through another rebuild. but i priced a lsd trans this time. i was told the only thing i would have to do to convert it would be to change the axles. which is no big deal as long as that is the only thing required. has anyone done this before? is this the only modification needed? thanks again.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I still would change the trans gear oil first just to see if it quiets down. If the throw out bearing is going bad it only makes noise when you have clutch pedal released and goes away when the pedal is even slightly depressed. Also you may replace the seals because it sounds like they didn't install the axle correctly so it didn't disturb the differential side seal.
The trans has four bearings two on the input shaft and two on the mainshaft. Each is about $40 from Nissan and the two on the input shaft are the same. For a cheaper alternative you if you can get the NTN number off the bearing you can go to a Napa and get it for about $15 each. Unfortunately some rebuilders use cheaper bearings and /or they don't assemble it correctly with the adjusting shims. I would think about rebuilding yours and installing the Nismo LSD, then you wouldn't have to swap the axles which would save money and you would have a better LSD - like me
I recommend Performance Nissan for this...
http://performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=147_161_207&products_id=117
But your local Nissan dealer will have access to it as well
Although if you really want another trans, the LSD swap is a pretty straight forward swap with the axles. 

Troy


----------



## m_boro_19 (Feb 8, 2005)

The price on the new lsd trans is 550. and the axles are a whopping 80 bux a piece. grand total is like 750 to 800 and i could do the labor myself. it would cost me about a thousand to rebuild the existing trans plus the 750 for the nismo lsd. cuz there is no way im attempting the rebuild myself. the axles on my car are very weak as well. i have had to replace them a couple of times now. not sure if it is from the bulkier 18's or not. i have been thinking about doing this lsd swap for awhile now, but i dont replace things until they break. and when i replace them, i usually replace them with better, hipo aftermarket parts. i thought i had a doner car yesterday, we took it in on trade. it was a 94 altima se with leather and a manual trans. i thought i would have an lsd... but when i read the trans code, it was the same as mine. and ended in an "a". and from what i have heard, it is a lsd when it reads a "v" at the end. that, and i did a burnout test just to make sure. one tire mark. was kinda bummed out. i could have used alot of parts off the se... like the rear brakes, the leather seats, clock, etc. plus i could have had a spare motor. but i would still have a trans problem. so i decided against it. hey... what is your opinions on wyotech? is it worth it? i have talked with a rep and the cost is about 22k for just the tuition on automotive tech and hi-po. anyhow... thanks for your replys and any opinions are appreciated.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The LSD trans for $550 is a pretty good deal just make sure it has some kind of a warranty. Also consider replacing the clutch throw out bearing when the trans is out.
WyoTech used to be one of the better schools in the country although one kid who is attending right now in the new member forum is not liking it.

Troy


----------

